# Forgot an RRSP contribution, adjustment or can I enter it for next year?



## cutchemist42 (Oct 15, 2012)

Just wondering what is the general way to handle this, I worked it out on ufile and its worth about $150 in a further return.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd do adjustment online


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure contributions have to be reported in the tax year in which they are made. (You don't have to deduct the contribution if you wish to carry it forward.) CRA cannot determine if you overcontributed, nor calculate your remaining contribution room properly, if it isn't reported for the correct tax year. As suggested, file a T1 Adjustment.


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I'm pretty sure contributions have to be reported in the tax year in which they are made. (You don't have to deduct the contribution if you wish to carry it forward.) CRA cannot determine if you overcontributed, nor calculate your remaining contribution room properly, if it isn't reported for the correct tax year. As suggested, file a T1 Adjustment.


I have a similar dilemma. Last year part of my retiring allowance was transferred directly to my RRSP. The contribution statement from the bank was dated Feb 28 2014. The amount was way above my RRSP limit, was not mentioned on my 2013 T4. I did not know where to put it so it would not change my return (i.e. was considered by Turbotax as 2013 overcontribution.) I did not report it.

I am reporting it this year and the amount is matching line 66 of my 2014 T4. However, I am uneasy because I am reporting it as received in (March 4- Dec 31) 2014. I wonder, will this trigger CRA interest? Should I amend my 2013 return? On the other hand, I am reporting in 2014 what I got in 2014.


----------

